# Here comes summer...



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It hit nearly 70 up here today shits already starting to have a steady stream.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I was up in Fort Collins yesterday and took a ride up to Cameron Pass. The Poudre is a raging torrent already and there's still A LOT of snow up there above treeline.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

the lake is probably half filled right now they drained so much off and Breck has no signs that it's melting you can't see any rocks in the bowls yet.


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

First day of winter bitches!:cheeky4:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Inky said:


> First day of winter bitches!:cheeky4:


Trust me, after the winter we've had, you're not making anyone jealous. Shit, I never thought I'd say it, but I'm actually ready for some warm weather. Hell, there's enough snow to be able to ride well into July unless we just have a record breaking summer in terms of heat.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I'm fucking over snowboarding right now.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Most of Northern Idaho is under flooding alerts right now, parts of Montana as well. I'm bummed because with all this stupid snowpack that never melted, it's going to keep melting gradually well into Summer which means freezing cold water is constantly getting dumped into the lake - and cold ass lakes aren't much fun for swimming or boating. And I'm just not motivated enough to posthole 2000 vertical for a single line... I think I'd rather just go to Timberline in July/August


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Its already been clear here for a while.. Usually low 60's on an average day. Skating it up.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

82 at 8000 feet right now. This is July/August shit.

Now that I have the vehicle running, it's only 78. Feels a helluva lot hotter though!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

will snow all week up in the Sierra. They opened the passes friday and they closed themm again saturday...8"last weekend. But it's all closed.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's only closed because you are letting it be closed. I know plenty of people who are still getting after it in and around Tahoe...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

lol...I wish I could change that...and we did a bit...we convinced Kirkwood and they now have CAT service for all June. ANd yes, I'm not excluding going there and hike it...even thou after a season of riding runs over runs feels weird to khike it ALL up. It's a lot of hiking!
But yes I might try that this weekend...


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

all of you people saying you're ready for summer..my season ended 2 months ago. I miss snow so much


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm loving this 70 degree days and longboarding the bike path


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm loving this 70 degree days and longboarding the bike path


I've been to the city skate park 3 times in the past week... yesterday it was 95 fucking degrees. The adjustment gets more and more difficult every year.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

it's 65 and breezy today I'm stoked. fuck city living I can't deal with it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Summer tourists arrived did my usual mellow down hill run on the long board get on the bus to go back into town and some fat fuck had to just say something about how longboarding is stupid. I mean seriously you're the one riding the bus with your bikes on the rack because it's too hard for you to peddle up a gradual incline and I'm the one that's stupid. Can't wait for carnage on the bike path this summer where'd I put my spoke stick.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I will be one of the fat fucks out there on the trail starting in July... doubt I will venture all the way to breck on it though.... hope I can drop some more weight and be a skinnier fuck... although 250 is about all I wanna get down too.... anything under that I am too fucking skinny....290 now, I only ride 120 miles a week right now 50/50 on and off road.... few years of mountain living should help out.... just dont fuck up my spokes..... I will have to try the longboarding, looks fun


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Argo said:


> I will be one of the fat fucks out there on the trail starting in July... doubt I will venture all the way to breck on it though.... hope I can drop some more weight and be a skinnier fuck... although 250 is about all I wanna get down too.... anything under that I am too fucking skinny....290 now, I only ride 120 miles a week right now 50/50 on and off road.... few years of mountain living should help out.... just dont fuck up my spokes..... I will have to try the longboarding, looks fun


Lay off the bigmacs, how the hell are you 40lbs overweight and ride a bike 120 miles a week? No comprende.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Genetics. I fucking hate mcdonalds. I have to eat under 1800 calories a day to maintain my weight. Have to stay under 1400 to loose it. This is with the exercise. Without exercise I will gain every pou.d I eat and drink.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Nah your side of the bike path is way better than what Breck has. Ours is just a mellow up hill or a leisure downhill cruise great for the fat tourons but someone that's riding as much as you not so much.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

physically not possible, but whatever blame it on genetics


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Yep, metabolism plays a huge part in weight control. Have you had your thyroid checked, Argo? 

Another 90+ day at the skate park yesterday, but going almost everyday is helping me get my breathing back in this fucking sauna. Before yesterday, by the time I'd get loose and warmed up, I'd be out of breath. Yesterday I finally got to get some lines with breath and being loose...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

cjcameron11 said:


> physically not possible, but whatever blame it on genetics



Lol.. go study nutrition, health science or something similar, actually with your current level of ignorance just google it and you'd be better off than now.

I also have friends that only lift weights with no cardio at all that can consume 20,000 calories a day to have to gain weight. Then if they get sick they drop a few pounds a day minimum. There is a positive to by body style, I gain muscle super fast and have excellent muscle memory. I stopped lifting heavy so much cause I gain lbs so fast when lifting. 

What's funny is I do open heart surgery all week long and the majority of the patients we cut open are people you would look at and consider healthy. 30-50 y/o with abs and general muscle tone over the entire body is not uncommon. Skinny ducks think they can eat what they want because they don't gain weight but don't realize my big ass is 10x healthier overall than they are.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Music Moves said:


> Yep, metabolism plays a huge part in weight control. Have you had your thyroid checked, Argo?
> 
> Another 90+ day at the skate park yesterday, but going almost everyday is helping me get my breathing back in this fucking sauna. Before yesterday, by the time I'd get loose and warmed up, I'd be out of breath. Yesterday I finally got to get some lines with breath and being loose...




I had it checked a while back and it was on the low side of normal. I have thought about getting on synthroid or something similar but don't like the side effects of the drugs. Id rather stay slightly over weight and keep excercising without the issues of pharmaceuticals.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Argo said:


> I had it checked a while back and it was on the low side of normal. I have thought about getting on synthroid or something similar but don't like the side effects of the drugs. Id rather stay slightly over weight and keep excercising without the issues of pharmaceuticals.


Yeah, I'm not an advocate of everyday use of pharmaceuticals. I'll take them in brief cycles if necessary, but not 365 days a year if avoidable.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

cjcameron11 said:


> physically not possible, but whatever blame it on genetics


Oh look another bold face claim from the dumbass. Sir that round thing located above your shoulders is your head, that hole that you shoot poop out of is your ass, kindly remove head from ass, wipe shit from eyes, and then think before you post.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Wrong there buddy! I have been around people who have such a slow metabolism and genetic disposition to store fat that in order to loose weight, they actually have to be on a semi catabolic diet, consuming under 1200 calories a day plus exercise. It is also scientific fact that not all calories act the same within the body. Some people process fat, glucose, carbohydrates and proteins differently. Recent research is also showing that blood type plays a significant role in the ideal diet for an individual. For example, people with type O blood typically need red meats in their diet while your type A and B people do not process red meats well. Nutritional medicine and research is learning more and more about the genetic connection to body weight and body fat and how the body processes the caloric intake. When you make such a statement as you did, it shows that you actually know far less about the subject than you think you do....


I am on the opposite side. I have to eat a ton of calories to avoid losing weight.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

aiidoneus said:


> I am on the opposite side. I have to eat a ton of calories to avoid losing weight.


All I know is that I cycle several 22-40 mile rides per week, (which add up to like 80-100 MPW) and I just keep generally getting skinnier. Seems like the more muscle I build, the skinnier I stay (because muscle consumes calories to operate/exist right?)


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

fact, burn more calories than intake, lose weight, thats the bottom line. its not a hard thing to understand maybe after ive removed my head from my own ass ill tell you more about the countless medical journals proving this.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

im 28, 6'11. 270. i have to exercise 4 times a week and eat the right foods to maintain and add 2 work outs and less food to lose weight. My family has a history of obesity which includes a 6'4 brother who must weigh close to 330lbs, and im sure if i didnt do these simple things i would blow up. By no means saying i know more about heart surgery than a heart surgeon, but how do you know i dont know more about diet, metabolism and thyroid problems? Metabolism does slow down, as do thyroid problems which can and do play its part in obeisity. Yes there are recorded cases of people dying from starvation by eating too few calories and their body eats its own organs and muscle tissue, this happens in EXTREME cases and usually from a side issue such as a disease and again this generally happens in societies that are far less educated and health concious. But read any medical journal about caloric intake vs exercise vs weight loss, and the fact remains. Burn more calories than intake = weight loss (this starts with fatty deposits generally more than a week old and then moves onto muscles once fat is near gone).

You can say what you want to me thats fine and assume i know less than you or a heart surgeon because you are older and wiser or more educated. Fact is not only do i have a degree in health science and a masters in exercise science and currently a teacher studying my Ph.D in exercise physiology but i have spent 12 years of my life playing basketball both in college and then proffessionally. So maybe just maybe i do know a bit about this field. Think what you want about my opinions and statements but the opinion i have is formed through study and personal experience. Of course you can choose not to believe all that about me but again it makes no difference, truth is the truth no matter what you believe. 

yes every person is different and so are their blood types and genetic make ups, but to blame being overweight on genetics is a cop out and without knowing the true % id go as far as saying 95% of people use this as an excuse. 

And FYI _Fact.....Weight is far more complex than your simple scenario. If it were that easy, there would be far less obesity._ the last part of this statement is not quite spot on, as i am sure you will agree a vast majority of people throughout the world are overweight due to lifestyle, poor education and lazyiness not because they are trying their ass off to get fitter. As far as talking health of course skinny doesnt mean healthier, im talking choloric intake and weight loss not heart disease diabeties or cholesterol problems.

I looked at the book link you put in and a serious question, is it a diet book or a book explaining the link between blood tyoe and weight loss? also feel free to check out 
http://www.sportsscientists.com/ 
http://www.weight-loss-i.com/weight-loss-research/index.htm 
there are a plenty of actual empirical research articles on choloric intake vs weight loss and diet vs weight loss from sources throughout the world, they cant all be wrong is what i guess im pointing out.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You are on the.other extreme scale of excercise. Given you played basketball and probably exercised 8-10 hours a day your view of normal exercise is jaded a bit as well as nomal metabolism vs low metabolism.

Also, I have met and worked with many nutritioists and exercise physiologists over the years and maybe 30% of them know what they are talking about on any regular basis. Most are just spitting out their theory rather than real life scenario based on individuals they are working with. My wife eats twice as much as I do, works out half as much and is still 110 lbs.

My body style is very large too... I wear a 54-56 chest coat even at 210 lbs. My waist varies from a 36 at 210-220 lbs only up to a 40 at 290 ..... 250 is ideal weight for my frame in my opinion but in the eyes of your nutrition scales its more like 190. At 220 im about 14% body fat with abs visible.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh and one more think. I'm JUST an RN. Just subspecialize in cardiothoracics.... BA in psych and BS in nursing.... I guess in your eyes I should just go and do 240 miles a week and eat 1000 calories ? Lol. Fuck that.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

CJ you sound like a fat ass to me who needs a cranial anal extraction. But then again I'm just basing my facts on what's presented to me and not genetics. Maybe your genetics caused your cranium to grow in your rectal cavity while you were in the womb and it's just a genetic disposition of your family.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I am a calorie counter, but I hate when extreme counters are stuck on the belief that calories are the only thing that causes obesity. That's not true. Calories are just energy. If you don't burn it, it gets stored as fat. In fact, our bodies need this stored energy. 

Some people are genetically predisposed to a higher risk of obesity. Lots of variables here like metabolism or other handicaps in bodily functions. Fact is, exercise does make an obese person healthier whether or not they have a genetic link to obesity. 

The major problem here is people's perception of health. You see someone that says he's 40lbs overweight (in other words, over the ideal weight), but tells you he is very physically active. If everything said is true, this person may in fact be much healthier than you. Just because they are larger or have more fat does not mean you are healthier. There is also such thing as overdoing workouts. 

Having abs and muscles that show in plain sight is just socially attractive. That doesn't necessarily mean you are healthier than the chubby guy next to you. Remember, once upon a time chubby females were considered beautiful because it was a sign of good health. Take a look at all those centuries old paintings and tell me what shape the females are in those.

Our society's obsession with vanity disgusts me. I try to work out and be conscious of my food intake for my own health. Even when I lifted weights, I wasn't obsessed over getting stacked like a tank. I just want to be toned up.

Back to the calories thing... Keep an eye on those fat cals and other baddies like saturated fat, oils, sodium, sugar, etc... Those all do way more damage than high calories alone.

I rather have a 500 calorie smoothie made with protein and fruits than a 200 calorie smoothie made with a bunch of sugar and artificial flavors.

Burning more calories than you intake does not necessarily mean you lose weight. Remember, the more you work out, the more muscle you build. Muscle weighs more than fat. Thus, as I always tell people, don't pay attention to the scales. You need to pay attention to how your clothes fit and how you feel and look. 

There's going to be a point where you can only lose so much weight before you either go flat or gain weight in muscle.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I knew you were stereotypical with numbers Leo!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

One thing is for sure though, unless American genetics are just way out of whack with the rest of the world, there's usually more to being overweight than just genetics.

For the most part, genetics have just become a crutch for fatasses in this country to lean on. It's rare to encounter a fatass that doesn't supposedly have a thyroid issue. Seriously, half of this country has a thyroid issue? I'm not buying it.

Yes, there are some people who do. Absolutely. But, this country has lost all sense of responsibility. No one is a fatass or shitbag person, everyone has a "disease". Fuck that. It takes away from the people who actually do.

In the case of Snowolf's wife, crashing your metabolism through a severe eating disorder is an entirely different issue. That's not genetic, that's due to environmental factors - primarily the dietary/behavioral habits influenced by the eating disorder.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Thats kinda different Snowolf, she can't help that due to hormones or whatever.

I will admit, I do have something against morbidly obese people. Personally, I find them disgusting. They sweat and smell and I find it disgusting. Most of the time they are that way due to there own mindset and lack of discipline when it comes to food. I'd hate to guess the weight of my Aunt. She needs help with her weight...but when i see her facebooking about double downs and deep fried moro bars (kinda like a snickers with out nuts, dipped in batter then deep fried) and joking that it almost blocked her arteries, i have no sympathy what so ever.

That, and 'Human Centipede' is all I have to add to this thread.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

How the fuck did summer go to fat people anyway?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

fattrav said:


> How the fuck did summer go to fat people anyway?


Some asshole Aussie had to chirp in about our resident nurse being 290 and a fat ass.

Here's my thoughts on it. I'm 160lbs now about 7 years ago 280lbs. That's 120lb loss and I know perfectly well why I was that way and what caused it. I had PTSD after blowing my spleen apart and took pity on myself in food and booze. I have no sympathy for those that choose to be fat, I come from a family that for the most part should be healthy but by choice chooses to be fucking fat. I come from an area that by the same token should be healthy but once again is fat.

My mom has a thyroid issue and is 110lbs soaking wet. We shape and control our destinies and a lot of people choose to be fat. There certainly are exceptions I've seen them, I know them, Argo is a great exception dudes 290 yet bikes 120 miles a week. My art director is 315 but also 6'7 and just a big fucking person. I know people that have battled weight their whole life I respect them for trying multiple things to help it, I have no respect for Jane Whitetrash who purposely doesn't care what she ingests to the point she becomes morbidly obese and then goes and gets recognized as disabled. It's like that woman that is trying to be the fattest woman on the planet and she's almost 1000lbs I hope her heart explodes and she topples over and crushes her husband that encourages her. For the Wolfie I commend him cause that's some serious love to go through all that trouble I being a lesser man would leave and I have no shame admitting it. 

And like the wolfman said the poor are fat because of diet. I'm not saying I'm rich but I choose what I eat, sometimes that means I go a week or two without some kind of meat. Add to that the abundance of foods riddled with high fructose corn syrup that shit is going to be the death of Americans right there. I've actually developed an allergy to it in the last 3 years to the point if I eat it I'm worthless my joints don't function and I can hardly function. Also there's the people with wheat gluten allergies which most people go undiagnosed with.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Sorry Linville.... Not really intending my point to be directed at you specifically. It's just a general comment on how society in general treats this issue. It seems even doctors seem to be really cavalier about this too and when you go to them and try to get help, they often give you this same shot attitude. I'm a bit touchy on this subject because it is so negatively affecting my own life.... So sorry about lashing out at you directly.


No problem. I wasn't intending to refer to fat people as shitbags. More talking about the trend for society to alleviate individuals of responsibility by labeling everyone with a "disease". The shitbags are the murderers, rapists, etc. who are inevitably labeled with some disease. Like Chris Rock said, "Whatever happened to plain old crazy?!"

The disease excuse has just gotten absolutely fucking out of control in our society. Personal responsibility is largely gone. Society itself has become an enabler for many.

There are absolutely genetic factors to weight. There are some people who are going to be bigger than others. But, for the most part, with some notable exceptions, this country as a whole has a very serious problem with weight not due to genetics but due to diet and lifestyle. I think this is why so many people are biased against overweight people and probably why you are getting the reaction that you are from so many medical people. They're used to hearing this stuff from so many people. So many overweight people have been enabled and have been told they have a disease and that it's not there fault that the doctors have just become numb to it. They can't even recognize when the potentially have someone in front of them that could actually be telling them the truth about their situation.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

I believe i said genetics is the not reason for being fat, but whatever. As far as your wife snowolf, i have not once condemned fat people or made any sort of derogortory remark here or anywhere else for that matter. I have simply stated the same thing that if you burn more than you intake you drop weight. Sure everyone has a plato, and yes everyone is made up genetically different with some people being more vunerable to obeisity if it is not managed through the most important factor, education. While you may think that eating healthy costs more i have to disagree. I think it is more of a culture issue than an expense issue, BUT i do agree that financial situations do make a difference when buying some cuts of meats and foods. But do you honestly think it is cheaper to buy food pre made than to buy vegetables and cheap cuts of meat for the week or 2 weeks in advance and prepare meals accordingly? I am asking the question not making the statement. Food prices while affecting some families should not be used as an excuse for eating poorly. Just looking on this website Food Price Comparisons Around the World (Photos)-- WalletPop which does grocery comparisons (good resource for comparisons). If in fact you cannot afford meat there is substantial evidence suggesting that not only do vegetarians lose more weight than that of people who eat meat, but they keep the weight off longer and their internals are generally healthier when it comes to cholesterol diabietes and blood pressure.

Yes i agree society is fucked up about how it treats overweight people and no one deserves to be treated with disrespect due to their body shape or size, but i think that you may agree when i say the biggest thing hurting people in the world not just the US is lack of proper education about the right kind of foods and exercise that promotes not only healthy weight but healthy living.

As far as the RN who rides 120miles a week. I dont know your height or age but at that weight and your ideal weight being 250 in your opinion, im going to assume you are about 6'4 and ill say 28 just as a guess. So based on that assumption you need about 2334 calories a day to maintain weight with about 264 grams of protein and 250 grams of carbs with no more than 50grams of fat per day. If you ride 120 miles a week and lets assume you ride 3 to 4 days a week that is about 30 or 40 miles per workout. considering that and the fact that most people work out at around 70% of what they are capable lets do some maths.

I will assume you work out at 100% and you weight 290lbs, Cycling is a pretty efficient activity, however, it costs a tour rider about 0.3-0.4 calories per km cycled per kg of body mass. That would mean if you were riding at that level and you weigh about 131kg's then you burn about 52calories per km per BM so .4 x 131 = 52.4 x 64(40 miles) = 3353 calories. If this is the case which it probably isnt because only very few people will ever work out at 100% and i dont know if you calorie count or ride into wind or with it or downhill uphill, etc etc If this were the case then you WOULD be losing weight. Someone who just rides for basic weekley workouts the numbers usually drop as low as about .05 to .1 calories per km per BMkg and that equates to about 419 to 838 calories per workout.

I not trying to say you are not doing it right, im trying to give an idea to those who think they are really working and eating right, half the time the people i see have no idea what they are really putting into and taking out of their bodies!!!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Its all good. If I could live on the theoretical standards of the world I would be happy as he'll..... oh well, books can't teach you everything even though our aussie scholar thinks so. 

Believe me I can't stan to watch obese people stuff 10k calories per meal down and then have a poor me attitude but then go sit on the couch at home.

I ride 23 miles a day 5days a week. Lift weights 3 days a week.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

To get off the fatae

We are still waiting for summer, its maybe hit 70 1 or 2 days here in the ham and last night's forecast calling for a 7500 ft snow level today...there will be snowboarding into August this year.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Yesterday it was 30C (86F) and with the humidex it was 39C (102F) ... summer is here. Been doing a lot of longboarding on the new arbor assault mostly. A little mountain biking.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Cameron, did you not see my comment about the weight loss from calorie burning assumption?

If someone is indeed packing more fat than needed, they will excessively and rapidly burn that weight off. This is why a person that is 200lb over the average can drop 150 easy and quite rapidly with a normal diet and exercise. 

On the other hand, a chubby person that is only say 20lb over the average can work out 10x harder than that obese person and not even drop a single pound. This is due to muscle and genetics in general. Muscle is heavier than fat. There comes a point in one's active life where they reach a plateau in weight. From there, it's either maintain or gain. And a gain could be a very, very healthy gain in muscle.

You can't ever completely rid yourself of fat. Those body fat calculators are only estimates. Everyone's body is different hence everyone stores different amount of fat.

Argo is 100% healthy in my book according to what he told us. He might be "overweight" in appearance, but he's surely much more healthier than me, whom people say am "slender".


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Weather has been amazing here lately. Sixties during the day, doesn't get too cool in the evenings, then dips down into the 30s overnight.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

It's so fucking hot and humid here, I can't refer to it without profanity.

Sk8.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Hot Georgia summer ahead of schedule. Sand volleyball with local girls in bikinis and some light canoeing on the local river. My friend has lost 3 of my frisbees so far at the disc golf course close to home. Done some mountain biking, but its really more like trail riding because the tall hills are an hour north of here.

Just put a new rear tire on the back of the R1, so a trip up to Blood Mtn might be in order soon.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeahh. Its fucking hot here too. Have 12 miles or so to ride home @ 104F and like 90% humidity.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

@Argo: Yea, I lived all over Texas for a few years. San Antonio weather was no joke. Trips with Humidity is not fun. Hailed there a lot when I was there too. I lived there back in 1997-99 I want to say? Was definitely there for that huge flood they had. I was stuck in a movie theater that day. I believe the movie was Matrix so it must have been '99.

Used to go to MacArthur high school there.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Funny. I graduated macarthur in 1995.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Argo said:


> Funny. I graduated macarthur in 1995.


Small world isn't it? I worked at a Mr. Gatti's around there and also a Little Caesar's which was right across from Mr. Gatti's lol.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

the little ceasars on thousand oaks and jones maltsburger i presume.... seems to fit the locations of the two pizza joints... my mom still lives right across the street from the school.... they totally rebuilt that highschool.... 

It is still hot as a motherfucker here... its like bike riding in a sauna.....


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Leo said:


> Cameron, did you not see my comment about the weight loss from calorie burning assumption?
> 
> If someone is indeed packing more fat than needed, they will excessively and rapidly burn that weight off. This is why a person that is 200lb over the average can drop 150 easy and quite rapidly with a normal diet and exercise.
> 
> ...


Ok so last post on this off topic......topic. Yes muscle is much heavier than fat and yes larger people do drop more weight faster as they have more excess to burn. And yes its true you will never rid yourself of all fat, but who would want to? if you did you would be extremely sick. While there is always a plateau in everyone this is not the end, that is when you change the type of exercise you do and the types of sood you eat if that is your plan. I have not said Argo is unhealthy and im sure he could care less if i did say that but he said he had to lose 40lbs to be his ideal weight and what he was doing did not seem to be working. And books dont teach you everything Argo, but im sufre they were a massive part of your education to achieve your 2 degress, dont discount them in my case because you disagree wtih my arguments.

And as far as weather, first day of snow season here in Aus, heading up the mountain now, peace!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

^Post some pow from down under pics for those sweaty ass Texans.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

first tracks.....good start to the morning, and then after it had warmed up and had about 3000 people run down it, got a bit choppy towards the end of the day. tomorrow i break in the new t rice!!!


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

raining a shit-ton in BC only had a week of sun :laugh:
going to learn how to skate cause i am bored of longboarding, can only ollie atm haha
going to snowmer on june 18 for the last days of the season :thumbsup:


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

labowsky said:


> raining a shit-ton in BC only had a week of sun :laugh:
> going to learn how to skate cause i am bored of longboarding, can only ollie atm haha
> going to snowmer on june 18 for the last days of the season :thumbsup:


I like long boarding because it is like snowboarding. Now that I spent more time in the park, might have to try skateboarding more often too.


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

aiidoneus said:


> I like long boarding because it is like snowboarding. Now that I spent more time in the park, might have to try skateboarding more often too.


don't get me wrong i love it, but the park got to me and i want to do tricks haha.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Argo said:


> the little ceasars on thousand oaks and jones maltsburger i presume.... seems to fit the locations of the two pizza joints... my mom still lives right across the street from the school.... they totally rebuilt that highschool....
> 
> It is still hot as a motherfucker here... its like bike riding in a sauna.....


Yea, yea!!! Thousand Oaks and Jones... Haha couldn't remember the street names for the life of me. 

I used to hate the stupid shirts tucked in rule at MacArthur.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Cooling down little this week, but not much. I ripped the park yesterday and it will happen again today... life is good.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

labowsky said:


> going to learn how to skate cause i am bored of longboarding, can only ollie atm haha


Keep at it bro... it's amazing once you start being able to use that ollie for other things...



aiidoneus said:


> I like long boarding because it is like snowboarding. Now that I spent more time in the park, might have to try skateboarding more often too.


I highly recommend it. It will give you a new outlook on snowboarding. Lately I've been riding all concrete park and I just can't stop. I'll head out there after work today... got a Go Skate Day pic from a couple of summers ago:


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

gotta love summer, re located to jackson and I got to go riding sunday for the first time in 3 months! built a little tree tap outside Grand Targhee with the other interns and got some filming done. Should have an edit by later this week. Gotta love summer shred


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

RidePowder said:


> gotta love summer, re located to jackson and I got to go riding sunday for the first time in 3 months! built a little tree tap outside Grand Targhee with the other interns and got some filming done. Should have an edit by later this week. Gotta love summer shred


You got enough couches to accommodate 4 people this winter?


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm only here for the summer to do an internship, then back to MN for my last year of school. After which I'm definitely moving back out here, Jackson is so sick! I'll probably be couch surfing this winter though, there are enough people in the area willing to do it for sure. I spent my first few days here couchsurfing cuz I got stiffed out of a condo tour and had no place to stay.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

RidePowder said:


> I'm only here for the summer to do an internship, then back to MN for my last year of school. After which I'm definitely moving back out here, Jackson is so sick! I'll probably be couch surfing this winter though, there are enough people in the area willing to do it for sure. I spent my first few days here couchsurfing cuz I got stiffed out of a condo tour and had no place to stay.


Nice... what kind of work are you doing? Also, you need to visit the skate thread that you started...


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

You're right, I'll have to peep into that thread. Brought my board to WY but there aren't any parks around here so I'll probably just work on some stuff in the tennis courts by my house when I'm not working.

Unfortunately at the moment I'm out of cash and running out of food, so I'm trying to sell my longboard. I start training at a coffee shop in one of the nicer condo villages in town where there are oh so many cute girls in and out of there on a regular basis. I have a feeling more than one coffee cup is going to have "call me" written on it haha.

I'm interning for TGR right now, cool experience but less exciting than it sounds. Just posting stuff to the website and chillin to lighten the workload for the people who get paid.


----------

